# Penis or prolapse?



## xzombiex (Apr 22, 2012)

After Django ate tonight, he pooped as usual but this time I noticed what I thought was a penis come out during. I've never noticed it before, but then again I don't really stare at him while he's doing his business. It was back in within a few seconds, it was kind of like a "red rocket" that a dog has..sorry best way I can explain it. About the same coloring as it.. and kind of thick-ish.
I looked up a ton of different pictures and forum topics but since I didn't see it that well I can't tell. 
His humidity is fine, he poops on a regular basis, the substrate I use isn't harmful it's the carefresh stuff...

Unfortunately I have had trouble finding vets that would take him around here.. so if anyone at all could let me know what it sounds like that would be great! I wish I could've gotten a picture or something but it was literally out and in really quickly.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 22, 2012)

_Depending on how old and how big he is more than likely he was just flashing his goods. As he gets bigger, older and more mature you'll probably see it more often, but pics would help. 

Natsuki when he started flashing after I got him.





_


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 22, 2012)

How old is Django? And how big is he? I've never seen the "red rocket" on my very young male, but I do on my two larger males every time. I'm sure this is what you were seeing. I have also been unfortunate enough to experience a prolapse. It did not go right back in as you described. It took some time and work on my part to get the rectum to retract. 
I'm very confident that what you witnessed was just his manhood. If you were to watch him poop in the future (not that you would) you would probably get flashed every time!


----------



## xzombiex (Apr 22, 2012)

He is about 14 months and a little over 2ft.

The picture is similar to what I saw, which makes me less worried. I am going to try to find a vet though just to be on the safe side. He's been to one twice before when I got him to make sure he was healthy, but she told me she didn't want to see him when he got bigger because they are "an aggressive species". He's still young, but has never shown an aggressive side at all lol. He's actually one of the tamest reptiles I've had, and with the most personality, don't know how she couldn't love him 

Thanks for the quick replies, I really appreciate it!


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Apr 22, 2012)

xzombiex said:


> He is about 14 months and a little over 2ft.
> 
> The picture is similar to what I saw, which makes me less worried. I am going to try to find a vet though just to be on the safe side. He's been to one twice before when I got him to make sure he was healthy, but she told me she didn't want to see him when he got bigger because they are "an aggressive species". He's still young, but has never shown an aggressive side at all lol. He's actually one of the tamest reptiles I've had, and with the most personality, don't know how she couldn't love him
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies, I really appreciate it!



Your vet said she didn't to see your tegu as a patient when it was older due to the risk of aggression?  That vet is probably far more likely to be bitten by one of her canine patients or clawed by sick kitty. If your vet doesn't like your animals, for whatever reason, it's time to get a new vet.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 22, 2012)

_At 14 mths and just over 2ft he's in that bracket where males start to sexually mature. Usually at a year old and or around the 3ft mark but some mature earlier or later than others.
I wouldn't worry about it for now, just watch him when he poops to make sure you're just seeing his hemipenes.

If it were me I would find a new Vet. I wouldn't trust her to properly handle or even diagnose something she's afraid of and has misconceptions about._


----------



## xzombiex (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, she lost me as a client after that comment. She advertises herself as an exotic pet/reptile vet, but doesn't want to deal with actual reptiles. Oh well, it'll take some searching but I'll find a new one.

It's a relief to hear that I probably just saw his manhood. Although it's a little sad to see my little man hitting puberty lol they grow up so fast! I'll definitely be watching him poop more, to make sure that's all it is.


----------



## got10 (Apr 23, 2012)

penis


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Apr 23, 2012)

I had the same reaction as you did when Kodo first flashed me. Growing up, most of my animals were female and my male uro doesn't flash his goods so I had the mother of all panic attacks. I though I'd fed him too much and he was pooping out the end of his intestines. You can expect to start seeing sperm plugs in the no too distant future.


----------



## xzombiex (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, I can't wait. Haha. At least I'll know what it is now, and not freak out thinking he has some weird disease.


----------



## xzombiex (Apr 25, 2012)

So it is officially a penis, just thought I'd post that  I watched him do his business tonight and it came out again, noticed this time there were two so I knew exactly what it was.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 25, 2012)

xzombiex said:


> So it is officially a penis, just thought I'd post that  I watched him do his business tonight and it came out again, noticed this time there were two so I knew exactly what it was.



Haha! You don't get to read that too often! I'm glad everything has been properly identified.


----------



## xzombiex (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks! It's certainly great to know he doesn't have a prolapse or anything of the sort. Now he needs to stay in the house because I do not need grandchildren at 25. Haha.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 25, 2012)

We need to see some pics of this stud!


----------



## Brittany Walsh (Feb 27, 2017)

i have a similar concern.. I'm not sure that mines old enough to be doing that though... but after pooping my tegu had something hang out of him. I thought it was poo at first and he was dragging his hind legs kind of how dogs and cats "scoot" on their bottoms to wipe their butts off. he was moving around too fast to get a look at it but it looked brown and kind of long, like maybe a prolapse, but as I said he was moving around really fast so i can't be 100% sure.. but when I picked him up and put him in the bath I checked and he looked fine down there.. nothing hanging out... so I don't really know what happened and if it's something I should be worried about.


----------

